#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-09
<Netas3k> Sveiki
<a931bw> sveikas ;)
<ReekenX> Hi
<shookees> Sveiki :)
<a931bw> hi
<Brs^> sveiki =]
<shookees> Sveiki
<shookees> http://www.demotyvacija.lt/kills5836-deaths1-1402192.html
<shookees> prajuokino
<Netas3k> Sveiki
<Netas3k> a931bw esi?
<shookees> kasnors sėdi su unity ant 11.04?
<Netas3k> Sveiki :)
<mrp> sveiks sveiks :)
<Netas3k> Mrp dar vis knisiesi su audio?
<mrp> neliesk skaudzio temos :D
<mrp> ne pasidaviau :)
<mrp> dabar siaip kokiai savaite isirasiau ubuntu 11.04
<Netas3k> Tai nuostabu kad nepasiduodi
<mrp> pasidaviau gi sakau :)
<mrp> o po to ziuresiu gal kas iseis geresnio :)
<mrp> lyg mintas zada iseit 11
<mrp> jei neklystu
<Netas3k> Pasirode nepasidaviau :-D
<mrp> :D
<mrp> nu is tikro galima sakyt kad nepasidaviau nes
<mrp> windowsu dar neisirasiau :D
<mrp> sakyciau normalus pokyciai situose ubuntu 11.04
<Netas3k> Jo zada kad iseis 11 bet nezinau kada
<mrp> menesio gale
<mrp> o kas yra RC versija
<mrp> ?
<Netas3k> Release Candidate
<mrp> tipo kaip ir pilnas bet nepilnas
<mrp> ?
<Netas3k> Hm...nelabai galiu paaiskinti
<Netas3k> Panasiai
<mrp> su mazdaug suprantu :)
<mrp> tai va pasikankinsiu su ubuntu dabar :}
<Netas3k> Tai kartais mint nera ubuntu tik su pilna programu?
<mrp> em kiek zinau tai jo, ir isvaizda kita
<mrp> bet man labai patinka nieko nekeist perdaug o  kaip sakant gaut tai ko nori out of the box
<Netas3k> Naudojau mint ir ubuntu. Gera buvo bet neveikia su mano video card'u
<mrp> o dabar arch?
<Netas3k> Yep
<mrp_> aisku :)
<mrp_> bet su tuo garsu zinok kiek knisausi...
<mrp_> kokias konkrecias tris diebas turbut
<mrp_> be pertrauku :)
<Netas3k> Smagu
<mrp_> ir su uzsienieciais chatinau bet nieko. :)
<mrp_> labai :}
<mrp_> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1752
<mrp_> o :)
<mrp_> rc
<Netas3k> Nu sorry mrp bet turiu eiti miegoti ryt i mokykla man :)
<mrp_> tai iek, man irgi ryt i univera
<mrp_> :}
<Netas3k> Nu tai labos tau :)
<mrp_> labos
<mrp> Spekit kas turi Linux Mint 11 Katya ir pas ka yra garsas :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-10
<shookees> labi rytai :)
<Brs^> swx
<newbie|2> Buongiorno a tutti!
<newbie|2> ettiamo il caso che dovessi installare definitivamente ubuntu sul mio notebook. Per emulare windows cosa mi consigliate?
<newbie|2> vmware? che ne dite riesco ad emulare appieno windows edaltri sistemi linux tipo linux mint?
<newbie|2> ho provato l'inverso e cioè ad emulare ubuntu, kubuntu, linux mint, debian da vmware di windows ma per l'installazione dei tool grafici mi trovo in seria difficoltà. Fino a quando si parla di DOS,Windows o linux a livello grafico ok... Ma da terminale sono un disastro...
<newbie|2> Se sono tutti come voi passo a Mac
<ReekenX> Se
<vkkr> sveiki
<mrp> hii
<vyvea> tai va, Microsoft nupirko Skype.
<vyvea> Ka manote apie Linux likima Skypo? :)
<a931bw> ka ka
<a931bw> jabber,,,
<a931bw> ...
<a931bw> arba Google Talk
<mrp> ar jau nusipirko?
<a931bw> mrp: kaip su garsu?
<vyvea> mrp, nupirko
<mrp> a931bw:  afigienai
<mrp> isirasiau linux mint 11 rc
<mrp> ir skraidau dabar :) beveik
<a931bw> sveikinu :)
 * a931bw thinks Up The Irons!
<mrp> aisku jauciasi strigimas ir visokios nesamones bet nezymios, o kai iseis normali versija is viso turetu but gerai :)
<mrp> o del skype tai jooo, beleka dabar gali padaryti
<a931bw> na
<a931bw> nedaug kas pasikeis..
<a931bw> Skype linux'e ir taip 2.0*
<a931bw> beta
<mrp> :)
<mrp> nesmagus man tas linuxo skypas
<a931bw> GAL naujesne paleis MS
<ReekenX> Ko tu čia parinies? Gi skype atnaujinimų penkis metus neturėjom. O šitos versijos kurią turim, tikrai neuždraus :)
<a931bw> nes ms nera tokie jau sudai
<vyvea> tik tas beta gali pasikeisti i Final
<a931bw> nuu
<a931bw> vilties yra: http://www.microsoft.com/opensource/
<mrp> yra klausimas, dabar sedziu su RC versija 11 mint, kai iseis normali stabili versija as atsinaujinsiu ir ar ten bus isliek mano visi nustatymai visos mano programos ir panasiai?
<a931bw> taio
<mrp> tada gut :)
<a931bw> http://a931bw.deviantart.com/
<a931bw> :)
<mrp> tu? :_)
<a931bw> yep
<mrp> Knock on my door if you are in search of true love.
<mrp> :D
<mrp> komentaras
<mrp> one more question
<mrp> kaip padaryti kad veiktu mygtukai alt+shit keistu kalba rasybos
<ReekenX> mrp: Kokią OS naudoji?
<mrp> mint
<ReekenX> Lietuviškai ar Angliškai?
<mrp> em angliskai
<a931bw> mrp, po -- eina parasas :)
<ReekenX> Prie Administration (meniu kur gali rasti) yra Keyboard Layout. Ten antram tabike berods gali shortcut'ą pasikeisti :)
<a931bw> o ne komentaras
<a931bw> :D
<mrp> a931bw:  taip ir galvojau :/
<mrp> ReekenX: nera prie administration , bet per kitur nuejau bet nera ka keisti
<ReekenX> Tai tada global keyboard shortcuts. Ten Ubuntu irgi yra shorcut'ai, turėtum susirasti :)
<mgedmin> alt-f2, gnome-keyboard-properties, enter
<mgedmin> gal bus greičiau, nei po visus meniu ieškoti
<mrp> tai i sita nueinu, bet nera ten ka keist
<vkkr> ;-)
<mgedmin> antras tabas -- Išdėstymai
<mgedmin> ten yra mygtukas Parinktys...
<mgedmin> ten yra daaaug visko
<mgedmin> ieškok "Klavišai išdėstymui pakeisti" kiek aukščiau vidurio
<mgedmin> jei angliškai, tai Layouts ir Options... ir Key(s) to change layout
<mrp> o, radau, dekui :)
<Netas3k> sveiki :)
<Netas3k> Sveikas sirex :)
<sirex> Sveikas Netas3k
<Netas3k> Kaip tau sekasi?
<sirex> Netas3k, puikiai.
<sirex> Netas3k, http://www.learnpython.org/
<sirex> Gal tau pravers...
<Netas3k> yes!
<Netas3k> as tikiuosi :)
<Netas3k> ech as dar nepradejau skaityti to docs.python.lt
<vyvea> oho! kokiu neblogu puslapiu(pamoku) turi python'as.
<shookees> Sveiki
<Netas3k> sveikas.
<Netas3k> Ech microsoft nusipirko Skype....
<sirex> Labai gerai, dabar greičiausiai Skype prijungs prie Windows Live Messenger ir tokio Skype'o nebeliks.
<sirex> Ir visi ilgai ir laimingai naudos atvirus pokalbių protokolus, dėl kurių nėra baimės, kas kas nors juos nupirks.
<Netas3k> Siaip jo..Visi i IRC!
<Netas3k> :D
<vyvea> toks pats velnias tas Skype Ltd kaip ir Microsoft
<vyvea> jie mylejo atvira koda?
<vyvea> ne
<vyvea> tai koks skirtumas Microsoft ar Skype Ltd?
<sirex> Dar perskaičiau įdomų faktą, kad vidutiniškai per mėnesį Skype aktyviai naudoja 124 milijonaų naudotojų, Windows Live Messenger (former MSN), spėkit kiek?
<vyvea> 16m~? :)
<sirex> 320 milijonų.
<vyvea> :-D koks ziaurus mano spejimas
<sirex> Realiai Skype naudoja daugiausiai europiečiai, o visas USA naudoja Windows Live Messenger...
<sirex> Tai dabar Microsoftas galės įsitvirtinti ir europoje, klausys kas ką šneka.
<vyvea> Bet tai kaina didziule
<Netas3k> hm... Tai ka IRC uzims europa :)
<vyvea> Oracle pigiau Sun Microsystems nupirko, bet gal is Skype Ltd daugiau pelno :)
<Netas3k> Sandoris „Microsoft“ kainuos 8,5 mlrd. JAV dolerių (20,4  mlrd. Lt), jį jau patvirtino abiejų kompanijų direktorių tarybos,  rašoma „Skype“ pranešime spaudai.
<shookees> nu įdomu, įdomu
<shookees> o skype jau buvo beišleidžiąs skypeKit, kuriuo spėju protokolai jau nebelabai uždari turėjo palikt :))
<sirex> Na ką, jau lygiai savaitė ir dvi dienos naudoju Unity, pats laikas atsinaujinti į Gnome 3.
<shookees> atsibodo unity? :D
<sirex> shookees, šiaip tai jis man buvo atsibodęs dar net nebandžius, bet griežtai užsibrėžiau, kad bent jau savaitę bandysiu.
<sirex> Tai jau daugiau nei savaitė praėjo.
<sirex> Geras, štai kaip atrodo Gnome 3 extensionų kūrimas: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell-extensions/tree/extensions/example
<sirex> Trys failai: .js, .json, .css
<sirex> Nice.
<sirex> Tuoj Gnomą bus galima programinti kaip svetaines.
<shookees> o, įdomiai
<shookees> tai gal čia tiesiog toks minimalus example? :))
<sirex> shookees, ne, apžiūrėjau keletą pavyzdžių, tenka pripažinti, kad Gnome 3 skriptinamas tikrai paprastai.
<shookees> nu žiūrėsim, bus vasara, bus ir skriptinimų :)
<sirex> Na ką, lemtingas restartas.
<shookees> reiškias sirex nekažkaip nusisekė gnome3 įrašymas
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-11
<shookees> c'mon, vėl neveikia? :D
<ReekenX> Jo :)
<Netas3k> Sveiki :)
<ReekenX> Labas Netas3k :)
<Netas3k> Ka veiki ReekenX?
<ReekenX> Nagrinėju KDE subtilybes :) O tu
<ReekenX> ?
<Netas3k> hm nu su archu sedziu ir openbox :) ir banday paleisti zsh
<ReekenX> Matau turi daug laisvo laiko :)
<Netas3k> nelabai :)
<Netas3k> tik vakarais :)
<ReekenX> Nu kaip čia pasakius, jeigu Arch'ą instaliuoji, reiškia nori išbandyti kažką naujo, nors greičiausiai žinai, kad tavęs lauks nemažai darbo su juo :)
<Aivaras> Arch'as yra gerai... :)
<mrp> ogo kiek daug :) sveiki
<Netas3k> sveikas mrp :)
<Netas3k> nu tai ka veikiam?
<ReekenX> Pasitūsinam?
<mrp> nu davai :DD
<mrp> yra gal kokia programa
<mrp> kaip ir skype alternatyva
<mrp> lnuxam
<mrp> kad su skype prisijungt glaima butu
<mrp> ?
<vyvea> O kam tau?
<mrp> nepatinka skypas sitas linuxinis
<ReekenX> Pidgin. Jis paleis tau skype, bet tu jo nematysi niekur ir galėsi per Pidgin'ą susirašinėti, matyti kontaktus :)
<mrp> bet per pidgin nera apsirinkimo skype
<mrp> ai tiek to nesvarbu
<vyvea> plugin'as užtat yra
<ReekenX> Davai pasitūsinam visi: pasidarom KDE vakarą: visi susimeta KDE, pasileidžia Quassel IRC ir chatinam apie KDE :D
<mrp> vyvea: apie koki plugina kalbi?
<mrp> ReekenX: tai geriau realu meeta padaryk, visi irig su linuxais ir visi galesim kalbet koki jie nerealus :D
<Aivaras> ReekenX:  O gal fluxbox ir weechat? :D
<ReekenX> Aivaras: nesvarbu, galima apie viską :D
<ReekenX> mrp: Idėja gera, bet tam jau neseniai buvo Ubuntu realease after party, kur žmonės apie linuxus kalbėjo, kokie jie nerealūs :)
<vyvea> Tai Å¡nekam apie Google I/O 2011
<shookees> fuu gnome ir xchat ##
<ReekenX> "Pasirinkite programų paleidimo atgalinio ryšio stilių" wtf is that? Gal kas gali paaiškinti?
<shookees> vyvea stebėjai kokį google i/o?
<Aivaras> BTW, žinot kuom linux labiausiai awesome yra? :) Tuo kad jie kaip tik realūs ir duoda tai ką žada :)
<mrp> :)
<mrp> toki klausima zuduosiu :) del kokios priezasties perejot prie linux?:)
<ReekenX> Aivaras: O tai terminalas? Ne geriausias dalykas ever?
<vyvea> shookees, ne, tik skaičiau.
<Aivaras> ReekenX: Taip, jis geriausias dalykas, bet čia ir yra tas linux grožis - ką žada - tą ir duoda. :)
<shookees> velnias, baisiai norėčiau pažiūrėt, bet, kad laikas amerikiečių, tai spėju ir atitinkamai vėlokai bus, o ryt tokia užimtoka diena :p
<Aivaras> mrp: Nes bilas užkniso, o linux man patinka pati idėja, kad developeriai patys ir yra useriai. :)
<ReekenX> mrp: Prieš du metus VK dėstytojas liepė ant Linuxų kelis skriptus su programinti. Po 2 mėn dual boot'inimo nusprendžiau, kad tos kitos OS nebereikia. Po 2 metų, nusprendžiau, kad reikia, bet įsirašiau į virtualbox'ą. Sup*** Internet Explorer....
<mrp> mhm, man tas irgi patinka :))
<mrp> :D
<mrp> aisku :)
<ReekenX> mrp: And U?
<mrp> em
<mrp> galiu pacituot save :D
<mrp> http://uzdarbis.lt/t173561/windows-vs-linux/view/findpost/p/1650685
 * Aivaras ignoruoja tekstą be lietuvišų raidžiu. :D
<ReekenX> mrp: Ei! Pingvinai tikrai ne pikti :)
<mrp> paskaityk postą iki galo, pamatysi, kad dėl ko !
<ReekenX> Aivaras: mrp atsiprašė gi dėl lietuviškų raidžių :)
<ReekenX> Tad paskaityk :)
<mrp> Jis neskaite!
<mrp> :D
<mrp> nepikti nepikti, bet tada labai nervavo tas garso nebuvimas ir jo neradimas
<mrp> :)
<Aivaras> Man tai labiausiai patinka, kai aš įsirašau gentoo, archlinux ar dar kokį velnią, man viskas idealiai veikia (na jei neveikai, tai tam minimalių pastangų reikia), o kai kas nors pirmą kartą ubuntu bando - niekas neveikia, kaip specialiai... :D
<mrp> mhm, cia vos ne svarbiausias dalykas
<Aivaras> Unix *is* user friendly. It's just selective about who its friends are.
<mrp> :D
<Aivaras> Nieko geriau paaiškinačio nerandu :D
<ReekenX> :D
<vyvea> Aivaras, tai kad ant Windows dar daugiau gal net yra Developeriu(Aisku tu gal apie kitokius sneki). :)
<vyvea> Ir nevisi Developeriai ir ant tu Linux'u
<mrp> man tai pagrinde patinka, nors aisku nezinau kaip yra is tikruju, nes praktiskai skirtumo, tai , kad nereikia jokios antivirusines
<ReekenX> vyvea: Linux'
<Aivaras> Aš šneku apie tai, kad realiai, kiekvienas prisideda prie savo sistemos, (visi mėgstam mažus bash skriptus :) ) taip gaunasi, kad visiškai individializuota sistema ir gaunasi :)
<ReekenX> vyvea: Linux'ai yra open source. Manau open source visgi daugiau developerių (įskaitant patcherius)
<vyvea> O ant Windowsu galvoji nera Open Source developeriu?
<vyvea> gal dar daugiau ju ten yra nei ant Linux
<Aivaras> mrp:  Geriausia antivirusinė - 'tiesios rankos 2011' :)
<mrp> wtf? :D
<mrp> aiii
<mrp> :D
<mrp> perskaiciau tiesos rankos, galvoju ka jis cia peza :D
<mrp> jo tiesios rankos daug kur padeda
<mrp> mano windowsai kokius metus be antivirusines tarnavo
<mrp> :)
<Aivaras> pasitaisyk - tu tarnavai windows'ams.
<ReekenX> :D
<mrp> nestumk :/
<Aivaras> AÅ¡ nestumiu. Nebent tai su M$ susije. Oj...
<mrp> geri tie windowsai :) (neiskikins is kanalaO? :D )
<Aivaras> Jei aš turėčiau op'ą - netik kikinčiau, bet ir baninčiau :D
<mrp> eina nafik :(
<vyvea> Aivaras, nebereikalo neturi :)
<mrp> :D
<Aivaras> vyvea:  Žinau. With great power comes great responsibility... :D
<mrp> tau Aivaras , kaip kazkiek besidominciam visom tom sistemom tai sutinku sakysi, kad geriau linux, bet paprastas vartotojas, net nemirkteles sakys, ka cia stumi, windowsai pas mane
<mrp> viskas man gerai :)
<Aivaras> paprastas vartotojas-  nesidomi. Iškur jis žino kas geriau?
<mrp> automatiskai jei kalba apie tai eis tai jis kazkiek bus mates ar zinos kazka :)
<mrp> siaip manau ateity linuxai populiares labai :)
<Aivaras> Pagal dystrowatch - archlinux pirmi pagal ne noob-friendly distribucijas. Win :)
<mrp> man tai kazkaip labai boob friendly mano mint :)
<mrp> oj noob
<mrp> :D
<ReekenX> :DD
<Aivaras> boobs friendly nebent... :D
<mrp> blemba ir pataityk :D
<mrp> per kur jus i sita chat prisijunge?
<Aivaras> per weechat
<Netas3k> as per pidgin
<Netas3k> aivaras gal gali atsiusti savo screensht'a arch su fluxbox'u?
<Netas3k> *screenshot'a
<Aivaras> btw, jei neskaitėt Stalmano Free Software Free Society - rekomenduoju :)
<Aivaras> imk, negi gaila :) http://img.aivaras.me/images/2011051122.png
<Netas3k> :D
<Netas3k> nu ka as zinau :D
<Netas3k> as pasiliksiu prie OpenBox'o
<Aivaras> Same shit ;)
<Aivaras> Temą aš irgi galiu pasikeisti :D
<Netas3k> yeah...
<Netas3k> :D
<Aivaras> Parodyk savo stebuklingą openboxą :D
<Netas3k> davai ne...as tik pradejau au arch'ais....nemoku screen'o padaryt ir neturiu kur ikelt
<Aivaras> img.aivaras.me - dalinuosi :D
<mrp> va kur tikri linuxai! http://www.ipix.lt/desc/34549290/
<mrp> :P
<Aivaras> omfg
<Aivaras> Netas3k: idiek scrot paketą su ta pačia komanda sc ir galėsi daryti :)
<Aivaras> mrp čia tikras senas gnomas... :D
<Netas3k> http://img.aivaras.me/images/img.jpg
<Netas3k> heh
<Aivaras> ir dabar pasakyk kuo mano juokinga buvo :DD
<Netas3k> pas tave kita tema buvo?
<mrp> Aivaras: nezinau senas, nesenas, bet simple ir labai patogus :)
<mrp> man tai pas jus abu juokinga :D
<Aivaras> mrp:  simple - pas mane. O pas tave tiesiog gnomas... :D
<Aivaras> Netas3k: Nežinau net kas buvo - pamenu iškart pakeičiau.. :D
<Netas3k>  :S
<Netas3k> *:D
<Aivaras> Netas3k: Kam tau vidinį IP matyti per puse ekrano? :D
<Netas3k> kad smagiau butu :D
<Aivaras> mount pointai irgi. Gi mount - umount ir viskas :D
<Netas3k> as nezinau man tiesiog reikia...as nezinau ka ant desktop'o deti :D
<Netas3k> ir seip kartais pravercia
<mrp> desktopas yra skirtas ikonoms :D
<mrp> kuo daugiau tuo geriau :D
<shookees> Aivarai..
<shookees> http://img.aivaras.me/images/screenlxl.png
<Netas3k> varau praustis...Grisiu prie IRC prisijunges su mano super senu telefonu Nokia 6021
<shookees> reik visgi išbandyt
<shookees> iki Netas3k
<Aivaras> NSFW shookees linkas!
<shookees> :D
<Aivaras> ir dar xchat... :D
<Aivaras> ir ikonos ant desktopo... :D
<Aivaras> Einu į dušą geriau...
<shookees> ai reikia kąnors ant desktopo turėt tai ir įsimečiau :D
<mrp> :D
<Aivaras> Nors šilto vandens nėra bet tiek to.. :D
<shookees> pas tave irgi? :D
<shookees> ble nejau visam mieste? :O
<Aivaras> Visur...
<shookees> gg
<mrp> kokiam uzkampy jus cia gyvenat>
<shookees> Å iauliai ale vadinas :D
<shookees> :D:D:D
<mrp> :D
<shookees> beje, unity visai nieko, tik kelis patch'us pasidariau su programų paleidimu, gal ateity dar patobulės
<vyvea> Aivaras, dar mokais Java? :)
<mrp> shookees: man tai ten truko biski kazko, kad likciau prie ubuntu 11.04
<mrp> nera jau taip ten patogu
<shookees> Nu jis taip tiesiogine prasme visiškai nepakaitomas
<shookees> tiesiog imk kokį davė
<mrp> mhm suprantu
<shookees> tai ir visokių skriptukų prisirašai
<shookees> iš pradžių nervavo shortcutai su <super> mygtuku, nes kirtosi su mano paties
<shookees> paskui dar programos ne visos derinos su unity, nu vnž, tikiuosi ties 11.10 pasistenės į priekį su unity
<mrp> siaip i pati unity tai ziuriu teigiamai, bet tegul patiekia taip, kad visiems butu idealu :)
<shookees> bet visgi pabandyt reikia. Kažkas kūrė ir turėjo mintį, o dabar pabandžius dieną gali būti toks pats gudrus kaip sužinojęs, kad E=mc^2 :))
<shookees> Vat, kad bŪtų toks kaip opensuse, kad pasirenki ar kde ar gnome ar dar ten kažką
<shookees> ir patogu ir žinai ką vartosi
<shookees> turbūt pačio unity niekas ir nebūtų prakišęs kaip rimto projekto, jei nebūtų default ubuntuse dabar
<mrp> greiciausiai
<shookees> gi daug alternatyvų, kurios ogi dar ir tiesiog widgetai gali būti kokiam gnome
<shookees> docky ar kaip ten tie vadinas, panašūs į macos'ą
<mrp> turejau !
<shookees> Geras?
<mrp> ta prasme turejau ubuntu pasikeites i mac os
<mrp> :}
<shookees> a :D
<mrp> :D
 * Aivaras back. :)
<mrp> tai nezinau truko kazko vistiek man
<Aivaras> vyvea: Å iek tiek sustojau, bet mokausi Å¡iaip :)
<shookees> mrp, kas būtent atbaidė?
<mrp> nuo mac os isvaizdos?
<shookees> nu turbūt
<vyvea> Aivaras, Python'a? :)
<Aivaras> vyvea:  pythoną naudoju kaip galingesnį bash'ą :D
<vyvea> Aisku
<mrp> em..negraziai atvaizdavo firefox'o mygtukus, likdavo grafiniu klaidu, nelabai patiko pats stilius, kad pvz ir paciu rodykliu po folderius vaikstant, odel pacio docky tai nezinau, turbut esu labiau priprates prie win aplinkos
<Aivaras> Reikės prie java grįžti. Planuoju Android'ą įsigyti. :)
<mrp> kai patinka matyti tik atidarytas programas apacioje :)
<mrp> koki androida jamsi? :)P
<shookees> nu jo, aplinkos gerokai skiriasi :))
<shookees> ok, labos nakties :)
<vyvea> O ka jus siaip programuojate?
<Netas3k> Labos :)
<vyvea> As tai pagrinde tai mokaus, mokaus, o kazka sukurti(paprasto) truksta minciu
<Aivaras> Tai vat...
<Aivaras> Aš tai mokausi tada, kai žinau, kad kažko man reikia.
<Aivaras> Ir siekiu to :)
<vyvea> Dabar skaitau apie JOGL
<vyvea> Nors zadejau skaityti bent jau po 1 +- metu :)
<vyvea> skaityti/mokytis
<Aivaras> Bet aš esu tinginys, dažniausiai surandu daug paprastesnį sprendimą, su minimaliomis pastangomis  :D
<Netas3k> Bet gal rimtai surengiam koki linux'u vakara
<Aivaras> Katė vos kindle nuo palangės nenumetė, širdis vos nesustojo... :D
<Aivaras> Netas3k: Ką turi omenį?
<mrp> real ar www :D?
<Netas3k> Panasiai kaip RP tik gal paprastesnis. Nu nezinau
<Netas3k> mrp : real :)
<Aivaras> Na matai tokie rp kaip buvo dabar tai tik antrą kartą vyksta, o mes nusprendėm, kad Šiauliuose - neverta vėl taip pat daryti kiekvieną kartą :)
<mrp> ai jus visi
<mrp> is siualiu>
<mrp> siauliu?
<Aivaras> ne
<Aivaras> tik aš ir shookes :D
<mrp> o kiti neaktyvus cia :D
<mrp> nebent per foruma
<Aivaras> aktyvūs - irc fone laiko  :)
<Aivaras> vyvea: Tu žaidimus nori kurti ar ką?
<vyvea> Aivaras, taip, programuoti mokaus vien del to.
<Aivaras> Aišku :)
<Netas3k> Ka tas ChanServ botas daro?
<Aivaras> Jis mūsų bičas - passwordus pasakinėja.
<Netas3k> Nu ka labanakt visiems :)
<Aivaras> Bėgi, kad tavo passwordo nepasakytų?
<mrp> labos:)
<Aivaras> Labis. ;)
<Aivaras> labos* :D
<Netas3k> Iki ryt :)
<Aivaras> zatan: Esi? :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-12
<Pawka> gyKa_, http://code.google.com/p/zen-coding/
<mister_x_> laba  diena
<mister_x_> :)
<mister_x_> ar visi persokia i 11.04 versija
<mister_x_> dar naudojat 10.10 ?
<donatas_s> Sveiki
<donatas_s> Buvau peršokęs į 11.04, man visai patiko, tik pačio unity nenaudojau, man jis buvo kažkaip prastai atrodantis mano nešiojamame kompiuteryje
<donatas_s> Tai naudojau vietoj unity gnome3, kuris man žymiai gražiau ir išbaigčiau atrodo. O beje  ir programų paieška jame man greičiau veikia, nei unity
<donatas_s> Nors tiesa sakant šiuo metu esu kuriam laikui nusprendęs išmėginti opensuse 11.4, taip pat su gnome3
<sirex> AÅ¡ tiek darbiname kompe, tiek namuose jau naudoju 11:04. Darbiniame sukasi Xfce aplinka, namuose Gnome 3. Unity'io niekur nenaudoju.
<donatas_s> Dar plius kiek teko naudotis trumpai ta unity, tai ta šoninė panelė būdavo nei iš šio nei iš to pakibdavo ir nustodavo automatiškai pasislėpti, likdavo matoma pastoviai...
<sirex> Man Unity taip pat pasirodė nepatogus, Gnome 3 kur kas gražiau atrodo ir patogiau naudoti.
<donatas_s> Pilnai sutinku, tikiuosi, kad gal gi jau 11.10 pereis ant gnome3 pagal numatymą ir pats gnomas dar bus ištobulintas iki to laiko
<sirex> Pereiti tai nepereis, bet bent jau Gnome 3 bus galima įdiegti iš oficialių repozitoriumų, be jokių hackų.
<sirex> Šiaip tai tikiuosi, kad galiausiai Unity ir Gnome 3 susijungs į vieną galingą ir išbaigtą darbo lauko aplinką.
<donatas_s> Na tas tai būtu puiku ir labai logiškas sprendimas
<Netas3k> Sveiki :)
<donatas_s> Sveikas
<Netas3k> Ka veiki donatas_s?
<donatas_s> Nieko gero, bludinėju po internetą, ieškau ką gero paskaitinėti
<Netas3k> aisku :)
<donatas_s> Gal kam reikia kambarinio augintinio?
<donatas_s> Dovanoju pelę, nesenai su kambarioku apvertėm visą kambarį aukštyn kojom kol sugavom :D
<Aivaras> donatas_s: Ta prasme kažkokia pelė kurią radot kambaryje ar ir pieš tai buvo augintinis? :D
<Aivaras> BTW, Mano katei manau patiktų... :D
<donatas_s> Ne, pelių dar neauginome prieš tai, tik tarantulus, skorpionus, gyvalazdes ir kitus egzotus :D (čia rimtai), o pelė neaišku iš kur bendrabutyje atsirado, kambariokui ant kojos užlipo, tai tas vos su visu kompu neapsivertė :D
<Aivaras> lol
<mister_x_> man pales reiktu o tai katynas  jau isgaude ir izude prie duru visas atnese ner ko jam dbr puikotis koks geras augintinis kad seimininkui prie duru peles lavona atnestu
<mister_x_> dokit man paleisiu bus katynui darbo
<donatas_s> Atvažiuok iki bendrabučio duosiu :D
<mister_x_> to tarpu donatai paciupinek peles tarpukoji ar ten patinas ar patele apsimoketu jai patele  butu nescia kuo daugiau to mano augintiniui pramogos butu zudyti
<donatas_s> Nors žinok gerai pagalvojus, tai ta pelė gali būti gavus kokių nuodų, nes rūsyje jas nuodija pas mus, tai po to gali prie durų rasti ir katina kai užvalgis... Nes man buvo mintis sušerti savo žalčiui, tai tik dėl to ir nadaviau
<vyvea> mmm tarantulas
<vyvea> nesuprantu kaip juos galima auginti
<mister_x_> ai mano katynas nevalgo  paliu
<mister_x_> celas  miruses atnesa prie duru
<vyvea> o tarantulas valgo kates?
<mister_x_> jis nezino  kad tai maistas bet zino  kaip zudyti
<mister_x_> visiskai naminis  pusistas lauka neleidziamas tai..
<donatas_s> Nu kačių tai jis tikrai nevalgo, bet jei katei įkastu, tai katė gali ir užsilenkti nuo to.
<mister_x_> ai nz
<donatas_s> Nors draugo katė išgyveno, bet ten buvo tarantulas su labai silpnais nuodais salyginai
<vyvea> na, suprantu kad nevalgo, bet iveiktu katinus
<vyvea> aisku
<donatas_s> Jei katinas spės su nagais jam vožti, kad pažeistu jį, tai tarantulas greit galą gaus
<mister_x_> na profas mano katinas apmokiau nagus leisti i  taikini , visomet  kruvinos mano rankos budavo po siu  jo apmokymu dar vienakart nagus i nosi vidu man suleides buvo
<donatas_s> :D
<mister_x_> na ir veida pacarapines
<mister_x_> bet vistek  is rankos mano  valgo
<mister_x_> po kaldra pasildo kojas
<mister_x_> leidziasi nesiojamas ant ranku
<mister_x_> as jam kaip mama :D
<donatas_s> Na varau į paskaitas, labai viliuosi šiandien grįžti iš jų ankščiau, nes noro nėra ten sedėti visiškai :D
<Netas3k> Sveikas sirex :)
<sirex> Sveikas.
<vkkr> sveiki
<donatas_s> Sveikas
<Aivaras> Visi tik sveikinasi, bet niekas nekalba. JÅ«s gal mintim bendraujat?
<vkkr> o ka kalbet?
<vkkr> ;-)
<donatas_s> O tai kaip kitaip, gi reikia naujausiomis technologijomis naudotis :D
<vkkr> Aivaras: kokias ausines pirkai?
<Aivaras> vkkr:  Denonus AHD310
<Justas> yra dar nemieganciu? :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-13
<Netas3k> Sveiki :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-14
<Puminis> labas
<Puminis> sveiki
<vkkr> sveiki
<puminis> Sveiki esat kas?
<Puminis> esat
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-15
<Netas3k> sveikas sirex
<Netas3k>  :)
<sirex> Sveikas.
<Netas3k> zinok nelaba suprantu ta vadoveli
<Netas3k> *nelabai
<sirex> Netas, kurios vietos nesupranti?
<Netas3k> tiesiog ten raso kodus bet nesuprantu ka jie reiskia
<Netas3k> nu jo....paciam programavimo mokytis man nelabai iseina
<Netas3k> bet nu tada bandysiu dar rasti koki mokytoja....
<sirex> Netas3k, o iš vis kokią nors programavimo kalbą moki, ar Python yra pirmoji tavo programavimo kalba?
<Netas3k> moku php html bet jau nelabai atsimenu
<Netas3k> tai va
<sirex> Jei moki, bent vieną programavimo kalbą (html nėra programavimo kalba), tada Python išmoksti be problemų.
<Netas3k> ai jo beje moku pascal'i
<sirex> Bet, jei iš vis neturi jokios programavimo patirties, tada išmokti bet kokią programavimo kalbą gali būti gan sunku, bent jau pradžia sunkesnė.
<sirex> Tada su Python'u neturėtų būti jokių problemų, nes jis kur kas paprastesnis už pascal'į.
<rtfb> Netas3k, tai lygink pitono kodą su tuo, ką žinai apie php ir paskalį
<Netas3k> sakai?
<Netas3k> nu ka tada bandau vel skaityti
<rtfb> ir kai kas neaišku, klausinėk konkrečių klausimų ;-)
<sirex> Netas3k, pascal'is yra žemesnio lygio programavimo kalba nei Python. Pascal'is yra statiškai tipizuota kalba, kur turi deklaruoti visus kintamuosius ir nurodyti jų tipus.
<sirex> Python yra dinaminė kalba, visi tipai nustatomi tada, kai kintamasis panaudojamas pirmą kartą kode.
<Netas3k> bet nezinau nelabai suprantu ka ten raso...
<sirex> Netas3k, tai klausk konkrečiai ko nesupranti.
<Netas3k> nu zodziu bandau sakityti
<Netas3k> *skaityti
<Netas3k> as tiesiog nesuprantu ka ten raso
<sirex> Netas3k, kurios vietos konkrečiai nesupranti?
<rtfb> Netas3k, pastink gabalą ir sakyk kuri dalis ten neaiški
<Netas3k> pastink?
<rtfb> paste :-)
<rtfb> as in copy-paste :-)
<Netas3k> ka reiskia kompleksiniai skaiciai?
<rtfb> Netas3k, galvok apie juos kaip apie paprastas skaičių poras
<Netas3k> ???
<vkkr> labas vakaras
<Netas3k> sveikas infosoft
<Infosoft> Sveikas
<Infosoft> Wow, http://oligerta.ovh.org/thought-reading1.html :D
<Infosoft> Nesveikai čia...
<vkkr> viskas čia pigu ir net labai ;-)
<Netas3k> wow
<Un_n0wn> :)
#ubuntu-lt 2016-05-12
<izimh> sveiki
<neoromantique> sveiki
